# Defense Grid - The Awakening: Problem mit Achievements, Highscoreliste und Spracheausgabe



## Kreon (23. Dezember 2009)

Hab ein Problem mit Defense Grid aus der Steam Weihnachtsaktion.

Es werden mir keine Achievements angezeigt (den Menüpunkt kann ich anklicken, aber nichts tut sich)

Es werden keine Highscores gespeichert (ich bekommen am Ende jeder Mission Punkte, die erscheinen jedoch nicht in der Highscore-Liste, ebenso sehe ich keine Punkte von Spielern online). In der Vista Firewall ist Defense Grid als Ausnahme eingetragen.

Das Spiel ist auf englisch. Im Prinzip kein Problem. Nur die Demo war auf deutsch und jetzt würde ich gerne wissen warum die Vollversion plötzlich in englisch ist und man es in keinem Menü umstellen kann, oder doch?


----------



## boerigard (23. Dezember 2009)

Werden deine Herausforderungen auf deiner Steam-Seite angezeigt?

Die Sprache solltest du über den Steam-Client umstellen können: Rechtsklick auf Spielenamen -> Eigenschaften -> Sprache.


----------



## Kreon (23. Dezember 2009)

Nach einem Neustart des PCs werden die Punkte plötzlich angezeigt, Sprache ist ebenfalls deutsch, obwohl auch schon zuvor in Steam deutsch ausgewählt war.

Nur auf die Erfolge habe ich immer noch keinen Zugriff.


----------



## boerigard (24. Dezember 2009)

Hast du die Steam-In-Game-Community angeschaltet (File -> Settings -> In-Game)?
Der Achievements-Button In-Game öffnet nämlich nicht mehr als deine Steam-Community-Page.
Also deine Achievements musst du dir auf deiner Steam-Community-Page ansehen.


----------



## Kreon (24. Dezember 2009)




----------

